# TAP pilots to strike?



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A trade union representing most of TAP Air Portugal's pilots said Wednesday it plans to go ahead with an eight-day strike over the holiday period after talks with the state-owned company broke down. The Civil Aviation Pilots' Union called the walkout for Dec. 9-12 and Jan. 3-6. It represents 718 of TAP's about 800 pilots.


From Portugal news


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TAP Pilots strike off: The Pilots Union announced 

that it was calling off the strike scheduled for 9, 10, 11 and 12 December, less than two hours before the strike was set to start.
Portugal News


----------

